# Kayak surf launch from Ocracoke?



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

On our summer trips I've kayaked in the Teaches' Hole area of Ocracoke Inlet and behind the island, but it always seems like there are a couple of days when the wind is calm enough, or from the right direction, that the waves are very small and a surf launch from the beach looks pretty doable. I've never done a surf launch but have watched lots of video, read all the do's and don'ts etc. 

My main question is whether in that area of the OBX there are any other factors to consider that aren't present in other places - strong currents and the like, for example - that I should know about before attempting a surf launch. On those calm days it looks deceptively easy. I'd love to get just a little ways beyond the breakers and troll, cast metal or drop some bait and drift and see what I can pick up. But I don't want to be foolish or dangerous. Any advice would be welcome.


----------



## D Wade Rose (Mar 28, 2014)

Good question. I'm in the same boat with you. I'm going to try it for the first time this year.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

The places I can think of are the point proper and close to inlets. Okie inlet has a lot of water that cuts through there and the bottom contour pushes currents all around. That's why there aren't many fish around there either. But mid island or at least half a mile or more from the inlets, you should be fine.


----------

